

Five Things to Keep In Mind Before You Start Your Own Business - joysoflife
http://www.entrepreneurshipsecret.com/five-things-to-keep-in-mind-before-you-start-your-own-business/

======
joeldidit
This is the only thing you should keep in mind: the more naive and ignorant
you are, the better!

